# What safety chains?



## stihlhead (May 19, 2009)

Had to pick myself up off the floor last night as the S&S crew was hauling their sinking barge out of the river. Then when it looks like all is well, the trailer comes off the truck...........no safety chains  I know everyone has done stuff like this, hopefully not on camera. Let's hear those stories!


----------



## kgreer (May 19, 2009)

*S&S chains*

Safety doesn't seem to be a big concern for S&S aqua loggers. That guys kid better hope he doesn't turn out like his dad!


----------



## KD57 (May 19, 2009)

Staged for TV perhaps?


----------



## TDunk (May 19, 2009)

stihlhead said:


> Had to pick myself up off the floor last night as the S&S crew was hauling their sinking barge out of the river. Then when it looks like all is well, the trailer comes off the truck...........no safety chains  I know everyone has done stuff like this, hopefully not on camera. Let's hear those stories!



Your stole my thread title. I laughed my :censored: off at that. The guy that let Jimmy use his ramp looked pissed as all get out. Especially after he drug the trailer tongue up the pavement. The guy looked like a tool, but i can't blame him for looking upset.


----------



## kgreer (May 19, 2009)

*gouging pavement*

Yeah, they drug it up at bout 15 mph too. The guys just stood there and stared. They should've showed the conversation between Jimmy and that guy. I bet the only reason they let him do that is because the tv crews were there and the guy probably got paid off! What kind of idiot doesn't have safety chains anyways?


----------



## GASoline71 (May 19, 2009)

KD57 said:


> Staged for TV perhaps?



I doubt it... the guy is a complete tool, and a disgrace to have on the show.

Gary


----------



## stihlhead (May 19, 2009)

Did anyone notice the truck that pulled the barge home wasn't the Toyota he was trying to pull it out of the drink with? I am thinking it was a made for TV moment too. Sad to see if it was. This guy makes enough comedy on his own without staging any. I wonder how much he got paid to do the show? Hope it was enough to cover his reputation, now that most of America thinks he is a tool.


----------



## joe25DA (May 19, 2009)

So glad there is a post on this! I think aqua logging should be its own show! Jimmy, james, and his butt smoking buddy are the best. What a train wreck. I laughed the whole time watching the boat scene. The best was when the tounge came off the 4runner, and you see jimmyriding the boat down th ramp going "ahh get the f+*k out of the way!"I was surprised the old yota dragged the whole thing up the ramp on the tongue. Was strange tho how a new disel dodge just appears and pulls it home.


----------



## TDunk (May 19, 2009)

kgreer said:


> Yeah, they drug it up at bout 15 mph too. The guys just stood there and stared. They should've showed the conversation between Jimmy and that guy. I bet the only reason they let him do that is because the tv crews were there and the guy probably got paid off! What kind of idiot doesn't have safety chains anyways?



I'll bet your right, i thought the same thing. I'll bet thats the only reason he bit his tongue was b/c he didn't want to look like an :censored: on TV


----------



## bob-o52 (May 19, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if the Aqua Idiot was using a 1 7/8" ball on a 2'' hitch. He figures that's close enough for government work.


----------



## kgreer (May 19, 2009)

*2" balll*

Either that, or he is just simply too dumb to lock the coupler! That's what it seemed like to me. the weight just tipped the boat back and it popped right off. By the way, is all that wood he got really worth as much as he says? I can't believe that 12 or 15 logs are worth 100,000 dollars.


----------



## TomSawyered (May 19, 2009)

Seemed staged to me... just like when the barge wouldn't start and they had to get under the bridge before high tide. All of a sudden they are under the bridge and it fires right up. Coincidence? I think not.. probably just had the ignition off to make it look like it wouldn't start.


----------



## kgreer (May 19, 2009)

*staged*

IF that dumbass stuff they do is staged, they should all win emmy awards for great acting. Easy to believe that his motor wouldn't start for me, have you seen the condition of his equipment?


----------



## bigskyguy5 (May 19, 2009)

*His website*



kgreer said:


> Either that, or he is just simply too dumb to lock the coupler! That's what it seemed like to me. the weight just tipped the boat back and it popped right off. By the way, is all that wood he got really worth as much as he says? I can't believe that 12 or 15 logs are worth 100,000 dollars.



I went on his website and did look closely at the hand crafted work he does and he does get a good high price I know for fireplace mantles. My wife Rhonda called him and the type of mantle she wants and ordered from him comes to 200 bucks a foot! But I do admit he does do excellent hand crafted wood working with his logs and it is very, very old growth and the grain is excellent. Or as she says, OH HONEY ITS SO GORGEOUS! lol lol

God bless everyone!

Ed & Rhonda

Angel Fire Timber & Firewood LLC:greenchainsaw::jawdrop:


----------



## giXXer (May 19, 2009)

kgreer said:


> Either that, or he is just simply too dumb to lock the coupler! That's what it seemed like to me. the weight just tipped the boat back and it popped right off. By the way, is all that wood he got really worth as much as he says? I can't believe that 12 or 15 logs are worth 100,000 dollars.



They might be worth it to him, just not anyone else. We've seen his house, his boats, truck, and other equipment. Appearances can be deceiving, but it looks like money might be tight for Jimmy. I doubt he would leave $100,000 sitting in someone else's backyard for an entire television season without processing some of it to cash in. After reading some of the other threads relating to S & S, it seems the government stepped in and seized everything right around the same time as the last episode. It would have saved him a lot of time and energy if he had just walked away from the barge and trailer after it unhooked and let them both sink to the bottom.


----------



## stihlhead (May 19, 2009)

Some of you guy's comments are as funny as watching the Aqua Logger. I am sitting here lmao at some of these comments. Thanks!


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 19, 2009)

bob-o52 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the Aqua Idiot was using a 1 7/8" ball on a 2'' hitch. He figures that's close enough for government work.


Thats exactly what I was thinking


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 19, 2009)

bob-o52 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the Aqua Idiot was using a 1 7/8" ball on a 2'' hitch. He figures that's close enough for government work.



:hmm3grin2orange:i think your right tom trees


----------



## Jkebxjunke (May 19, 2009)

actually... given the "top notch" condition of the S&S equipment... and the maintenance attention he gives to the S&S equipment... my guess it was the correct ball for the correct hitch... just probably too worn out to hold anymore.... 
oh wait... can I even use S&S and maintenance in the same sentence?


----------



## Huskyman4k (Oct 18, 2009)

*still alive......F.......g amazine*



kgreer said:


> Safety doesn't seem to be a big concern for S&S aqua loggers. That guys kid better hope he doesn't turn out like his dad!



How this guy is still alive past the age of 45 I never know, he has more lives than a cat and probably has the brain of a cat. 

What a total idiot in every way, he is a disaster just waiting to happen. I would never let him near a job of mine and the best thing his kid can do is leave home and find his own way in the world before the old man kills him. Or the son kills the old man for showing him up one time too many.

:monkey:


----------



## Nosmo (Oct 19, 2009)

Look into the future --- all that Jimmy has will be left to James someday. 

James had better go off to mechanics school or hire a good one.

Nosmo


----------



## Huskyman4k (Oct 30, 2009)

LOL Nosmo,
the kid keeps his cool when the old man is bouncing about & blowing a blood vessel

They go from bad to worse and now he goes for a bigger boat 
I dont know how far we are behind you with tv but the last episode I seen he was going for a bigger boat and the engine wouldnt start...... it just gets better 

They must be paying him a load to make a fool of him like they are but I guess some people will do anything to a little bit of fame.


----------



## Nosmo (Oct 31, 2009)

*In trouble*

Yeah, that old boat he got is gonna need TLC to get it back in shape. If it was available Jimmy would probably try to fix up Noah's Ark and put a 5 HP Mercury on it.

I just read in another thread yesterday S & S is in trouble. Something about the logs they have been getting out of that river. Seems he had no permit and all the logs are being confiscated by the authorities.

Another slipup by Jimmy. hah

Nosmo


----------



## fubar2 (Nov 1, 2009)

You guys don't have a clue. James and Jimmy are both world renown brain surgeons. They just do their comedy routine to pay for scalpel sharpening a couple times a year.


----------



## TDunk (Nov 2, 2009)

I heard "Ax men" started filming for season 3, wonder if S&S is going to be on there this year.


----------



## Huskyman4k (Nov 7, 2009)

Tdunk, I hope they are not. They are frustrating to watch & just waiting for :censored: to happen. 
I want to buy all the DVD's but this guy just takes the p:censored:ss out of us.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 7, 2009)

stihlhead said:


> Did anyone notice the truck that pulled the barge home wasn't the Toyota he was trying to pull it out of the drink with? I am thinking it was a made for TV moment too. Sad to see if it was. This guy makes enough comedy on his own without staging any. I wonder how much he got paid to do the show? Hope it was enough to cover his reputation, now that most of America thinks he is a tool.



What's the rest of the story on 'being a tool?'


----------



## stihlhead (Nov 12, 2009)

RVALUE said:


> What's the rest of the story on 'being a tool?'



He originally tried to pull his barge out of the river with his Toyota, but after the whole no safety chains fiasco the barge was pulled out by a big Dodge. Made for TV moment. I think the film crew was trying to add drama to the show, rather than letting the jobs and men speak for themselves. No one can possibly have as many problems as S&S had every week and still be in business, which he may not be now. I think there was so much drama in the S&S segments of the show that most of the free world thinks the guy is a dink. Hope all that money was worth it.


----------

